

Ask HN: What's the best resource for getting back up to speed with modern css - boothead

I used to know my way round front end design techniques a couple of years ago, but I guess I&#x27;m no longer current. I&#x27;d like to know what people regard as the best resources available at the moment for the front end stuff that&#x27;s changed:<p>* CSS transitions
 * CSS3
 * SASS&#x2F;other compilers
 * Styling in JS.<p>Basically, what are the cool kids doing nowadays?
======
noblethrasher
Ana Tudor knows her stuff:

[http://codepen.io/thebabydino/](http://codepen.io/thebabydino/)

[http://about.me/thebabydino](http://about.me/thebabydino)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1397351/ana](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1397351/ana)

------
katelynsills
I would find a site that you respect, and then see how they're doing things.
That won't help you on the SASS/less end, but you'll be able to see the css
and javascript effects. What also helps is keeping a repository of your
favorite effects - certain sliders, transitions, etc.

------
clyfe
[http://blog.alexmaccaw.com/css-transitions](http://blog.alexmaccaw.com/css-
transitions)

------
adamnemecek
[https://smacss.com](https://smacss.com)

------
boothead
Thanks everyone!

